# Deleting PM's



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 5, 2005)

Am I missing something??? I would like to do a mass cleaning of back PM's [older than 6 months] Is there a 'delete all' that I am not seeing? TIA!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2005)

At the ride side of your PMs you will see blank boxes.  If you check the one at the top it will check all of them (or you can check only selected ones).  Then at the bottom of that box click "Delete Selected."

 Barbara


----------

